# W co można zagrać?

## Black_hole

Od kiedy posiadam komputer PC, to grałem chyba w kilka gier m.in. EF2000, a ostatnio była b. dłuuuga przerwa. Zastanawiam się teraz, w co mógłbym zagrać na Linuksie. Nie orientuję się po nazwach, co dana gra zawiera w sobie. Może podzielicie się informacją, w co Wy gracie - jeśli w ogóle czasem gracie.

P.S. Mój sprzęt to: Pentium III 450MHz, Riva TNT 2 z 32MB.

----------

## _troll_

Sprzet niemlody, ale powinno starczyc na UT - Unreal Tournament. Szczerze polecam - fpp. Klimat niepowtarzalny. Quake'owcy beda sie spierac, ale prawda jest ze licza sie q3 oraz UTXXXX (XXXX - rozne wersje; niestety zdaje sie, ze Twoj sprzet to tylko na jedynke starczy).

Mala uwaga - UT dla linuxa jest hard-masked w naszym portage'u. Problemem jest mozliwosc wykonania kodu na naszej maszynie podczas grania. Do dzisiaj nikt nie zalatal tej dziury  :Sad:  Szkoda. Ale grywalnosc miodzio!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## lysek

ja bym powiedział że liczy się wyłącznie et i rtcw ;P

a na ten sprzęcik... hmm zap! ostatnio antoszka z #gentoo.pl podrzucił i powiem że nie-głupia gierka. Trochę jak stare arcadówki , mozliwość gry cap the flag, drużynowo , vchat nawet jest ;p (aale nie działa pod linuxem;p).

Co jeszcze.. nie wiem jak z zsnesem czy te 400Mhz go pociągnie? Jeśli tak to nie zastanawiaj się emrguj zsnesa i wbijaj się na http://emu-russia.km.ru/?l=en zawsze świeże romy;p Ostatnio z kumplem gramy Co-operative na Donkey kong2 (takie małpki z Snes`a) i od czasu do czasu killer instinct ( bijatyka - snes ). Polecam!

no a tak ogólnie to przejrzyj /usr/portage/games-* jest w czym wybierać.

----------

## joker

jak w podpisie

```
emerge jumpnbump
```

tylko multiplayer, do 4 osob na jednym kompie, mozliwosc grania po sieci (jedna strona musi miec zew IP albo lokalnie)

----------

## Zwierzak

Ostatnio się troche interesowałem i nzalazłem takie gry:

Battle for Wesnoth - bardzo fajna i przyjemna strategia, przypomina troche Warcrafta 1/2, bardzo przyjemnie się gra i jest cześciowo po polski (tylko 1 kampania i nazyw jednostek)

Super Tux - czyli mario bros w postaci pingwina. Powiem że pomimo wczesnej wersji gra jest super i bardzo grywalna  :Wink: 

Galaxium - lecisz stateczkiem i strzelkasz do wszystkiego, fajna 3D gierka  :Wink: 

Frozen Bubble - to jest gra chyba znana wiekszosci ludzi  :Wink: 

I jeszcze kilka gierek których nie wymieniłem

Wszystkie te gry są w portage

----------

## arach

ppracer - nowa wersja tuxracer'a

oczywiscie jest w portage  :Smile: 

----------

## ketjow

liquidwar - genialna gra z genialnym multiplayerem  :Smile: 

----------

## arach

o wlasnie, liquidwars :> bardzo polecam. wysoka grywalnosc, zwlaszcza na multi

----------

## skazi

Nie ma jak Freeciv tam to dopiero można pograć. Najlepiej przez neta:)

----------

## Crenshaw

scorched3d wymiata, jest w portage  :Smile: 

----------

## grzewho

emerge kiki

----------

## grzewho

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Galaxium - lecisz stateczkiem i strzelkasz do wszystkiego, fajna 3D gierka 

 

faktycznie, bardzo fajny instant messanger dla gnome  :Razz: 

----------

## Strus

 *grzewho wrote:*   

>  *Zwierzak wrote:*   Galaxium - lecisz stateczkiem i strzelkasz do wszystkiego, fajna 3D gierka  
> 
> faktycznie, bardzo fajny instant messanger dla gnome 

 

W portage tego nie ma, cokolwiek to jest  :Smile:  http://gentoo-portage.com/s?search=Galaxium

----------

## Zwierzak

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *grzewho wrote:*    *Zwierzak wrote:*   Galaxium - lecisz stateczkiem i strzelkasz do wszystkiego, fajna 3D gierka  
> 
> faktycznie, bardzo fajny instant messanger dla gnome  
> 
> W portage tego nie ma, cokolwiek to jest  http://gentoo-portage.com/s?search=Galaxium

 

Sory zle podałem nazwe, jest tam o jedno a za duzo, powinno byc glaxium ale i tak gierka jest fajna

----------

## Gogiel

```
gogiel@gogiel gogiel $ glaxium

Depth buffer depth : 24

Stencil buffer will be used for shadows.

Found textures in /usr/share/games/glaxium

Number of texture units               : 4

Number of general combiners available : 8

Nvidia NV2x video card found (geforce 3/4)

Glaxium will use anisotropy texture : 8.000000

Opened audio at 22050 Hz 16 bit stereo, 1024 bytes audio buffer

Number of mixing channels : 22

No SDL joystick found...

OpenGL Info : NVIDIA Corporation

              GeForce FX 5900XT/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!

              1.5.2 NVIDIA 66.29

Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## Strus

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> gogiel@gogiel gogiel $ glaxium
> 
> ...

 

Hmmmm...

```
[strus@strusmachine strus]$ glaxium

Depth buffer depth : 24

Stencil buffer will be used for shadows.

Found textures in /usr/share/games/glaxium

Number of texture units               : 4

Number of general combiners available : 8

Nvidia NV2x video card found (geforce 3/4)

Glaxium will use anisotropy texture : 8.000000

Opened audio at 22050 Hz 16 bit stereo, 1024 bytes audio buffer

Number of mixing channels : 22

No SDL joystick found...

OpenGL Info : NVIDIA Corporation

              GeForce FX 5500/AGP/SSE2

              1.5.2 NVIDIA 66.29

Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)

```

A w manualu do tego ani słowa o joysticku, jest tylko jak roxdzielkę zmienić.

----------

## miscz

stepmania, neverball, crack attack - moje hity  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> OpenGL Info : NVIDIA Corporation
> 
> ...

 

Mma to samo. Zdaje sie, ze to problem nowych sterow od nvidii..... a glaxium nie jest rozwijane juz ponad dwa lata. No coz - wyglada, ze sobie jednak nie zagram :/

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## senu

netris :D

----------

## Black_hole

 *lysek wrote:*   

> ja bym powiedział że liczy się wyłącznie et i rtcw ;P

 "et" oznacza "Enemy Territory"  :Question:  (właśnie to ściągam za namową kolegi - o ile dobrze szukałem, to nie ma tego w potrage).

Dzięki wszystkim za szeroki odzew  :Cool: 

---- Dodane ----

A jednak jest! Źle szukałem.

----------

## Gogiel

 *Black_hole wrote:*   

>  *lysek wrote:*   ja bym powiedział że liczy się wyłącznie et i rtcw ;P "et" oznacza "Enemy Territory"  (właśnie to ściągam za namową kolegi - o ile dobrze szukałem, to nie ma tego w potrage).
> 
> Dzięki wszystkim za szeroki odzew 

 

Jest! 

```
*  games-fps/enemy-territory

      Latest version available: 2.56-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 264,343 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.idsoftware.com/

      Description: Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory - standalone multi-player game based on Return to Castle Wolfenstein

      License:     RTCW-ETEULA

```

----------

## Black_hole

Gogiel, dzięki za info (sam nawet znalazłem)  :Very Happy:  Poprzednio szukałem pod "wolfenstein" i "et"  :Confused: 

----------

## yaretzky

Ja mogę polecić Battle for Wesnoth - bardzo ciekawa i przyjemna strategia - dość szybko się rozwija i na serwerze można zagrać.

Enemy territory - no coment - poprostu trzeba zagrać( jednak na 400MGHz nie da rady i SDI czy modm raczej odpada)

Scorched3D- świetna grywalność na multi

Jak kogoś interesuje MMORPG to polecam Planeshift - jednak jeszcze nowej wersji w portage nie ma.

Ktoś lubi managera piłkarskiego lub hokejowego to www.managerzone.com - gra się przez przeglądarkę nic nie instalujemy.

Strategia RPG przez przeglądarkę www.darkthrone.com. Dość prymitywna gra ale wciagająca - narazie wersja Beta.

----------

## Zwierzak

Co do glaxium to ja na ati swobodnie sobie w niego gram i powiem że jest całkiem fajny  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

ja gram w to : 

```

*  games-arcade/smclone

      Latest version available: 0.94.1

      Latest version installed: 0.94.1

      Size of downloaded files: 15,472 kB

      Homepage:    http://smclone.arturh.com/

      Description: clone of Super Mario World

      License:     GPL-2

```

jak dla mnie - swietna sprawa  :Smile:  . uwielbiam Mario  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## Zwierzak

tak wg mnie to lepszy jest super-tux, ale to kwestia gustów  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

mahjongg3d :)

----------

## Poe

frozen-bubble wymiata IMHO :] szkoda tylko, ze im dluzej gram, tym bardziej muli komp, az jego uzytkowanie staje sie niemal niemozliwe... cóż.. moze teraz bedzie lepiej, troche pozmieniałem... kiedys znów zmegruje i pogram sobie i widze po tych postach, ze nei tylko w fb, ale i w pare innych gierek... tylko czasu brak :] szkoła szkoła zskoła, a jak mam troche wiecej czasu, to gram sobie we Władce Pierscieni: Bitwa o Sródziemie, gram ostatnią misje w kampanii...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tomek_22

achh, gdyby tak powstaly jakis odpowiednik Hearts of Iron na GPLu, tak to sie musze tylko ratowac Panzer Generalem na DOSBoxie  :Razz: 

----------

## velociraptor

Przeczytałem cały wątek i aż mnie zatkało .. 

nikt nie rzucił Americas Army ?? 

pozdro

Sławek

----------

## skazi

Na jego kompie (Pentium III 450MHz, Riva TNT 2 z 32MB) może być ciężko pograć w AA.  :Smile: 

----------

## yoshi314

AAQuake2 wymiata bez dwoch zdan - sprobujcie na multi XD

openTTD jest moja ulubiona gra - wierna kopia Transport Tycoon Deluxe pod linucha.

----------

## Poe

odswieze troche temacik bo wczoraj natknalem sie w portageu na dwie bardzo przyjemne gry (nei wiem czy wymieniane wcześniej), a wiec:

- "ski" - jazda na nartach w trybie tekstowym, zrodla zajmuja niecale 20kb, a frajda na calego, polecam 

```
emerge ski
```

- "wormux" - klon populanych wormsów, przyjemna, szkoda ze mi tnie strasznie i w ogole topornie dziala (wina kompa i ustawień grafiki), ale polecam bardzo 

```
emerge wormux
```

pozdrawiam

----------

## joi_

a ja polecam blobwars  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Wormux to jest bardzo wierny klon warmsów, wiele rzeczy jesty prawie identyczne.

----------

## rasheed

ET, Q3, NWN, Starfighter, Tuxracer, RTCW, AAO  :Wink: 

----------

## Gogiel

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-295627.html

----------

## totencham

I tak Super Tuxa nic nie przebije. Przeszedłem grę wzdłuż i wszerz, wspak i po rusku i nadal zadziwia mnie jej mega grywalność.

----------

## rzezioo

a znalazl ktos sposob na w miare wydajne uruchamianie gier dosowych pod gentoo?? bo w sumie przy wymaganiach rzedu 133 mhz to cos sie powinno dac zrobic  :Smile: 

----------

## AcidWeb

Dlaczego nikt o Cededze nie wspomina? Ten emulator jest świetny! Szkoda ze płatny...  Jedyny pirat jaki mam systemie  :Razz: 

----------

## Dawid159

 *AcidWeb wrote:*   

> Dlaczego nikt o Cededze nie wspomina? Ten emulator jest świetny! Szkoda ze płatny...  Jedyny pirat jaki mam systemie 

  Wydaje mi się, że cedega cvs jest darmowa, nawet na gry.linux.pl znajduje się skrypt ściągający i kompilujący  :Wink: 

----------

## ahven

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> a znalazl ktos sposob na w miare wydajne uruchamianie gier dosowych pod gentoo?? bo w sumie przy wymaganiach rzedu 133 mhz to cos sie powinno dac zrobic 

 

emerge dosbox

Sam używałem tylko jako wygodny emulator dosa, ale z opisu wynika, że służy głównie do gier. Tylko nie wiem jak z wydajnością.

Pozdrawiam,

ahven

----------

## rzezioo

na 2,4 Ghz ledwo wyciagam z niego 50 Mhz  :Sad:  ma ktos inne pomysly

----------

## skiera

Ja polecam fish-fillets, fajna gierka o dwóch rybkach.

----------

## zieloo

Na takim sprzęcie to raczej sobie nie pograsz... Znajdź jakiś spory plik binarny, wypisz go cat'em i zliczaj wybrane znaki  :Wink: 

----------

## re-

quake world oraz xpilot-ng  :Smile: 

----------

## Miszczu

Jak dla mnie bzflag rzadzi  :Very Happy:  jak sie wieczorem dorwe do tej gierki, to wstaje od kompa gdy sie robi juz jasno  :Very Happy: 

----------

## totencham

W wolnych chwilach oprócz SuperTuxa (  :Twisted Evil:   ) gram też w quake'a 3. Mimo wieku ta gra ma wciąż niesamowitego powera. Do tego dochodzi szacunek dla Id Software za wydanie linuxowego instalatora (oby tak częściej, także ze strony innych firm).

----------

## bacouch

A zna ktos jakis odpowiednik Pasjansa Pajaka pod linuxa? Przez niego ie moge usunac windowsa, bo by mnie mama chyba zabila  :Smile:  .

----------

## Gogiel

 *Quote:*   

> A zna ktos jakis odpowiednik Pasjansa Pajaka pod linuxa? Przez niego ie moge usunac windowsa, bo by mnie mama chyba zabila  .

 

kpat z pakietu kdegames.

----------

## bacouch

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> kpat z pakietu kdegames.

 No prawie prawie, ale to jest ten zwykly pasjans, ktory mojej mamusi sie juz dawno znudzil i juz go nie lubi. Chocilo mi o tego drugiego, ktorego niestety nie potrafie jakos po ludzku opisac, jedyne co wiem to to, ze sie nazywa Pasjans Pająk.

----------

## joi_

pysol ma 11 wersji "pająka"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Zwierzak

W kpat tez jest ok 5 wersji pająka i to w dodatku takich ludzkich a nie jakis dziwnych jakie sa w pysol, poszukaj spider

PS. moja mama właśnie w niego gra  :Wink: 

----------

## sebas86

W ostatnim czasie wyszło No Gravity, bardzo ciekawa gierka - coś w stylu FreeSpace ale darmowe  :Wink: . Gierke można zdobyć na tej stronce http://www.realtech-vr.com/nogravity/. Co prawda jest tylko rpm binarki (ze źródeł nie udalo mi się jeszcze zainstalować) ale wystarczy użyć narzędzia rpm2targz do przerobienia rpm w coś bardziej zjadliwego. Od razu mówię, że przynajmniej u mnie gra czepiała się o jakąś biblioteke, nie pamiętam już jaką, ale wystarczy zrobić tylko odpowiednie dowiązanie - jeśli ktoś będzie na tyle dobry, to da nazwe tej biblioteki to zrobi się ebuild!

Pozatym na pewno Supertux (Smclone się chowa  :Razz: ), Torcs (kiedy dopracują tą fizyke wreszcie, no i grywalność troszke słaba, ale to jedna z nielicznych ścigałek dla pingiwnka), Racer (tu już lepsza fizyka i bardzo przyjemna grafika), GL-117 (ahhh, fajna zręcznościówka, napewno warto pograć  :Rolling Eyes: ).

Gdyby ktoś mógł przetestować ebuild do gry DIE z mojej strony domowej byłbym wdzięczny  :Very Happy: .Last edited by sebas86 on Sun May 01, 2005 2:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## totencham

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> (...)Co prawda jest tylko rpm (ze źródeł nie udalo mi się jeszcze zainstalować) ale wystarczy użyć narzędzia rpm2targz do przerobienia rpm w coś bardziej zjadliwego. Od razu mówię, że przynajmniej u mnie gra czepiała się o jakąś biblioteke, nie pamiętam już jaką, ale wystarczy zrobić tylko odpowiednie dowiązanie - jeśli ktoś będzie na tyle dobry, to da nazwe tej biblioteki to zrobi się ebuild!(...)

 

Nie tylko rpm. Nas stronie wyraźnie napisano:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    1. Get the source from CVS.
> 
> 

 

i nie jest potrzebna zabawa z rpm2targz.

----------

## sebas86

 *totencham wrote:*   

> Nie tylko rpm. Nas stronie wyraźnie napisano: *Quote:*   1. Get the source from CVS. i nie jest potrzebna zabawa z rpm2targz.

 

Ja mówie o binarkach. Źródła nie chciały mi się kompilować, może wersja z CVS jest poprawiona ale... po co kompilować skoro można inaczej  :Twisted Evil: .

----------

## (l)user

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> na 2,4 Ghz ledwo wyciagam z niego 50 Mhz  ma ktos inne pomysly

 

A konkretnie jaka gra ci zle chodzi? Jest jeszcze dosemu chodzi znacznie szybciej ale ma jeden mankament: brak emulacji midi. Co prawda mozna uzyskac muzyke kombinujac troche z daemonem timidity ale u mnie podczas gry muzyka strasznie sie ciela wiec zrezygnowalem z tego.

----------

## (l)user

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> W ostatnim czasie wyszło No Gravity, bardzo ciekawa gierka - coś w stylu FreeSpace ale darmowe . Gierke można zdobyć na tej stronce http://www.realtech-vr.com/nogravity/. Co prawda jest tylko rpm binarki (ze źródeł nie udalo mi się jeszcze zainstalować) ale wystarczy użyć narzędzia rpm2targz do przerobienia rpm w coś bardziej zjadliwego.

 

No tutaj sie nie zgdze, jest tez instalator na stronie loki installers wystarszczy sciagnac stad.

----------

## sebas86

 *(l)user wrote:*   

> No tutaj sie nie zgdze, jest tez instalator na stronie loki installers wystarszczy sciagnac stad.

 

Nie wiedziałem o istnieniu tego, muszę przyznać, że całkiem fajne, ale wymaga ARTS, w wersji orginalnej korzysta chyba bezpośrednio z OSS albo ESD już sam nie pamiętam (ale to chyba nie jest duża różnica chyba że ktoś jest wyjątkowo uczulony na wszystko co związane z KDE  :Wink:  )

A tak to jeszcze polecam:

Wormux (nazwa mówi sama za siebie  :Smile:  ) - http://www.wormux.org

Wörms of Prey (coś w stylu liero) - http://wormsofprey.org/ (to jeszcze muszę potestować  :Twisted Evil:  )

Apricots (latamy sobie samolocikiem po planszy w 2D i bombardujemy budynki, czasami zestrzelimy inny samolocik  :Very Happy:  ) - http://www.fishies.org.uk/apricots.html

----------

## rane

Może jakieś zestawienie z krótkimi opisami każdej pozycji w pierwszym poście? Byłoby wygodniej czytać i szukać fajnych gierek, no i moderatorzy mogliby dać do FAQ link jako odpowiedź na pytanie "w co fajnego można na Gentoo zagrać?" ....

----------

## rasheed

Masz na myśli coś takiego?  :Wink: 

----------

## sebas86

Zrobienie takiego wątku po Polsku jest znakomitym pomysłem, może są się ludzie, którzy znaleźli ciekawe pozycje w sieci i tworzą ebuildy dla Gentoo, niech się więc nimi podzielą - niech każdy przyczynia się do rozwoju naszego systemu tak jak potrafi najlepiej. Dzięki robieniu ebulidów może ktoś zwróci także uwagę na gierki, które nie są już od jakiegoś czasu rozwijane, a jest takich ciekawych pozycji troszeczke...

----------

## rane

No coś w tym stylu, tylko niekoniecznie z grami, których nie ma w Portage...

----------

## Zwierzak

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *(l)user wrote:*   No tutaj sie nie zgdze, jest tez instalator na stronie loki installers wystarszczy sciagnac stad. 
> 
> Nie wiedziałem o istnieniu tego, muszę przyznać, że całkiem fajne, ale wymaga ARTS, w wersji orginalnej korzysta chyba bezpośrednio z OSS albo ESD już sam nie pamiętam (ale to chyba nie jest duża różnica chyba że ktoś jest wyjątkowo uczulony na wszystko co związane z KDE  )

 

arts i esd to to samo co oss, jedyna rożnica w tym żę arts i esd są niejaki "obudowami" dla oss dodająvc do niego kilka ciekawych możliwosci (np dzieki nim kilka programow naraz moze korzystac z jednej karty dzwiekowej)

----------

## joi_

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> arts i esd to to samo co oss, jedyna rożnica w tym żę arts i esd są niejaki "obudowami" dla oss dodająvc do niego kilka ciekawych możliwosci (np dzieki nim kilka programow naraz moze korzystac z jednej karty dzwiekowej)

 

ROTFL

"Linux i Windows to to samo co MacOSX, jedyna różnica w tym, że MacOSX ma ładniejsze ikony"

 :Razz: 

----------

## totencham

Co prawda tej gry jeszcze nie ma, ale już nie długo można się jej spodziewać. Chodzi o "Burżuazja: Perła Pustkowi". Gra jest tworzona przez Polaków, a to jej "opis" zaczerpnięty z jej strony:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Burżuazja: Perła Pustkowi to prężnie rozwijający się projekt fabularnej gry komputerowej (cRPG), której akcja toczy się w postnuklearnej Europie Środkowej. Tworzona przez amatorów koncepcja od pewnego czasu zaczęła nabierać namacalnych kształtów, czego dowodem moze być strona, na której aktualnie się znajdujesz jak i dostępna tu galeria. Obecnie znajdujemy się na zaawansowanym etapie projektowania. Pod koniec wakacji zamierzamy wydać wersję Demo gry a już wkrótce prawdopodobnie uraczymy was screenami z nowego silnika Tourque Engine.
> 
> 

 

Gra ma być dostępna zarówno na Windowsa i Linuksa (o czym światczy ten wątek na poświęconym grze forum). Nie wiem jak wy, ale ja nie mogę się doczekać!

----------

## Budzix

zeczywisce ciekawie sie zapowiada, mimo ze nie przepadam za takim rodzajem gier to jednak prosze - daj znac jak tylko sie dowiesz ze cos wyszlo  :Wink: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Znacie może jakieś fajne szachy na przyzwoitym poziomie (taki linuksowy Chessmasterek  :Smile:  )?   :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

chłopcze, wrzuć w forumowej wyszukiwarce "chess" w polu szukaj i nie draznij ludzi

----------

## rofro

czy musisz odpowiadać jak cię to drażni? gościu chciał poznać opinię ludzi tutaj, a nie dostać listing wyników.

Sorry, ale drażnią mnie takie posty. Tak samo jak odpowiedzi zawierające tylko: szukaj na google.

----------

## psycepa

jaka opinie ? on sie pytal o nazwe programu a nie o opinie o konkretnej grze :/

EDIT

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Znacie może jakieś fajne szachy
> 
> 

 

dla mnie jasno brzmi ze chce nazwe gry... ale moze to tylko ja tak to rozumiem ...

----------

## rofro

fajne szachy -> opinia, które szachy uważamy za fajne. bo w końcu tych programów jest dużo.

szkoda że już nie działa gentoo stats, bo można byłoby się obejść bez wielu takich pytań.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Chodzi mi o opinie w co warto zagrac. Chodzi mi o program na pozadnym poziomie (a nie taki, ktory zostanie rozpykany przez sredniointeligentnego 5-latka w 5 minut). Chodzi mi o _opinie_ ludzi ktorzy sie bawili grami szachowymi pod linuksem - ktore, ich zdaniem, sa warte uwagi.

@psycepa: Nie masz ochoty pomoc to sie nie wypowiadaj. Pozwol wykonywac prace moderatorom. Jak wstales lewa noga to nie musisz informowac o tym kazdego na forum.   :Confused:  EOT.

----------

## psycepa

uwazam ze wsrod wynikow z wyszukiwarki jest na tyle informacji o roznych programach zeby mozna bylo wybrac "te dobre", ale tu jest jeden problem, bo trzeba poczytac, ale po co, przeciez my mozemy ci podac na tacy, z mojej strony rowniez EOT bo dalsza dyskusja nie ma sensu, na forum  tepi sie zwyczaj zadawania pytan na ktore mozna znalezc odpowiedz chocby w wyszukiwarce forum, wiec panowie, badzmy konsekwentni, bo inaczej wyjdzie ze jedne "zle" pytania za bardziej "zle" od innych... jak juz mowilem z mojej strony EOT

----------

## sebas86

Tak tylko czasami przydaje się forum do wymiany zdań na ten temat, ja miałem dosyć po jednym przeszukaniu sourceforge w poszukiwaniu czegoś co by mnie zainteresowało a i tak na lepsze pozycje trafiałem przypadkowo, czy to w nowościach na gry.linux.pl czy to przez rekomendację wyczytaną gdzieś na forum lub jeszcze innym miejscu.

Tak apropos polecam Warzone2100 (wydanie dla Linuksa, powstałe w oparciu o uwolniony kod) świetna produkcja, może ktoś postawi serwer?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## endel

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> uwazam ze wsrod wynikow z wyszukiwarki jest na tyle informacji o roznych programach zeby mozna bylo wybrac "te dobre", ale tu jest jeden problem, bo trzeba poczytac, ale po co, przeciez my mozemy ci podac na tacy, z mojej strony rowniez EOT bo dalsza dyskusja nie ma sensu, na forum  tepi sie zwyczaj zadawania pytan na ktore mozna znalezc odpowiedz chocby w wyszukiwarce forum, wiec panowie, badzmy konsekwentni, bo inaczej wyjdzie ze jedne "zle" pytania za bardziej "zle" od innych... jak juz mowilem z mojej strony EOT

 

Mysle ze kazdy wie o istnieniu wyszukiwarki - oczywiscie nie znaczy to aby nie zwracac na nia uwagi. Ale chodzi tez o to utrzymac pewien standard ktorego czesto brak na innych forach, a tu byl zawsze: przychylnosc i rzeczowa, kompetentna rada. Wyjatkiem zawsze byly sytuacje w ktorych pytania wskazywaly na lenistwo pytajacego. Ta mysle do takich nie nalezy wiec proponuje trzymac sie generalnej zasady (to tylko moje wrazenie ze taka istniala/istnieje -ale chyba sie nie myle) tego forum.

Z mojej strony rowniez EOT

pozdrawiam

----------

## Budzix

games-board/gnuchess + games-board/gnuchess-book + dobry procek = dobry przeciwnik

na celeronie 1,7 z nim wygrywalem(30% partii) teraz na Athlonie 3200+ mam o wiele wieksze problemy(jakies 2% wygranych) ... moze dlatego ze "zawodowo" w szachy przestalem grac jakies 5 lat temu i gram jak ciota   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bako

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Tak apropos polecam Warzone2100 (wydanie dla Linuksa, powstałe w oparciu o uwolniony kod) świetna produkcja, może ktoś postawi serwer? 

 

Naprawde gra jest super (oczywiscie jak ktos lubi strategie). Niezle rozbudowana i do tego ladna grafika  :Smile: . Te budowanie pojazdow kojarzy mi sie z gra Reflux (pierwsza moja gra jaka kupilem w 1998r., az sie lezka w oku kreci)

ps. ebuild dostepny tutaj: http://gentoo.zugaina.org/games-strategy.html.en#warzone2100

----------

## szolek

Glest czyli czsy średniowieczne. Coś dla sympatyków War Craft'a.

----------

## szczuras

q2, jeden minus najnowszy no-cheat jest starszy od windosowego i trudno jest sobie pograc w sieci  :Neutral: 

----------

## KeyBi

Odkopie temat, bo pojawiła się bardzo ciekawa i fajna gierka o nazwie Pogosticker, w którą teraz właśnie namiętnie giercuje  :Razz: 

Troche o grze tutaj -> http://jet.ro/feats

Binarka -> http://jet.ro/files/PogoSticker-1.0.3.tar.gz

Miłej gry  :Smile: 

----------

